# diffusors



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

i am ready to by material for my diy 2"x2" block style diffusors.
i have already built a couple using wood and the final result was about 30lbs for a 18"x18".
i asked here before if packing styrofoam would work instead of wood, provided that i paint and seal them.

the response i got on here was yes they will work but not quite as good as wood for the lower frequencies.
i was at the hardware store yesterday and came across two different foams. 

the first foam is your standard white packing foam.
the second was a much denser harder foam. owens corning made the hard pink foam and dow made the hard blue foam.

obviously, i would like to use the hard foam but at a cost of 2.5 times as much as the standard white foam, i would like you save quite a few bucks since im planning on building a number of these panels.

does anyone know if the couple hundred bucks extra spent on the denser foam will privide that much of a difference over the standard foam. if it helps , the longest blocks on my panels will be about 7" long which would mean a few 7" deep wells.

thanks all


----------



## collo (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know the answer directly, but may have a suggestion...

Xenon built some 1D diffusers using blue foam and faced the wells with thin ply.

I'm wondering if you could use the same trick on your 2D unit, using the cheaper white foam and face the well bottoms with squares of thin ply in the same fashion.

With a block style diffuser that has no fins, there is so much energy leakage around the blocks that the most important surface becomes the bottom of the wells. Just making that part rigid should be enough.


----------

